# Photos of the 'tiels from yesterday. (WARNING: photo heavy)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lotsa photos so I'm really sorry if it lags/photos load slow. :blush:

*Theodore
*

























*

Freddy

*


















*
Tilly

*

























*

Larry
*




































*Shiro
*
















*

Max

*







*

Mali

*







*

Emmit

*









*Ella
*









*Charlie*


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh they are all so pretty... all so different from eachother. Like a rainbow of cockatiels...lol 
But I do really like seeing Mali and Shiro. 2 colours I wish I had.
And Tilly is stunning ! What a pretty girl.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww... what a beautiful flock.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Theodore is the cutest thing I've ever seen, and I love his name! It fits him perfectly  I think little Teddy Bird wants to take a flight to Alaska to visit me  Your other birds are beautiful too, Shiro (fitting name!) is lovely. I adore Larry's name, I've always thought that would be the perfect name for a pet because it's so unexpected. I had a pet frog named Larry who turned out to be a girl so I changed it to Larrita... Tilly and Mali are really beautiful girls and I love Max's cinnamon pearls. All your birds are gorgeous! Could you post some pictures of your green cheek conures? I've always had a thing for green cheek conures! What are they like? I mean, I've read all about them, but it's great to hear from actual owners


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

i like them all but most of all shiro they are beautiful


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love how different all your birds are!!! Mine are like that, its so awesome. Mali is a cutie, but they are all beautiful...you are lucky!!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Pretty very pretty


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You have such a pretty flock


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

You can view photos of my GCC's in these two threads:

Leila - Female Cinnamon GCC: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14214

Cian - Male Cinnamon GCC: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=118954#post118954

I think Green Cheeks are great, they're clowns and have a big personality, they may be small birds but they're very smart (I taught Leila to roll over on command) and are extremely friendly birds. I find Leila to be clingy, she just wants to be on me constantly, but then Cian who's semi-tame, prefers to do whatever he wants rather then be with someone. If it's a bird that makes you laugh, it's a GCC, they do the funniest things! Also, Leila's started to get into dancing, she dances and squeels "danceeeeeeeee" she will bop her head up and down and bang her beak on a hard surface while dancing, she loves music. :lol: 

They're wonderful, they really are.. I know a lot of people that own GCCs and there's not many bad things said about them, and if it's anything bad, it's that they can get really nippy, especially if they're very young (babies) and when they go through their hormonal stages.. they can also be pretty loud - Cian screams almost always, but then Leila is really, really quiet so I guess it does depend on the GCC as well.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Such a beautiful flock. All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

As usual, all are just lovely! They all always have such a soft, sweet look to them!


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*They are beautiful birds but Max got my heart!*


----------

